# Handling Difficult Passengers 🤯



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

How do you handle a difficult passenger? Some negative characteric:

Hateful for no reason &#128572;
Attitude &#128580;
Talkative &#128483;
Late &#128348;
Touchy &#129303;
Bossy &#128207;
Breaking rules &#128104;‍&#128105;‍&#128103;‍&#128102;&#128104;‍&#128103;‍&#128103; (you can fit 7 in your prius right)
On UP we can hit ignore and poof they're dead to you. Nastiness is filtered out. But when they're sitting within 3 feet how do you deal?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

eye ball the trip ETA and SUCK IT UP. Path of least resistance. Trip will end. Of course that is all the trip has started and doesn't include physical contact; that is pull over and GTFO or 911.

If I wanted drama I'd go back to an office job.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

I just speed and brake sharply. When they hit themselves on the seat in front of them (assuming they are sitting in the back) I say oh man I forgot to take the dead bodies out of my trunk last night


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

SHalester said:


> eye ball the trip ETA and SUCK IT UP. Path of least resistance. Trip will end. Of course that is all the trip has started and doesn't include physical contact; that is pull over and GTFO or 911.
> 
> If I wanted drama I'd go back to an office job.


This. My biggest beef is when pax are late. I don't always expect them to be toes to the curb when I show up, but if you can't show up within 5 minutes of the driver arriving, you shouldn't have ordered the ride that early. I'm sure they don't mean to be disrespectful but that's how I take it. There's now way I'd waste people's time like that.

If the ride is longer or it's a surge I often end up waiting a bit longer. Once they arrive I'm often fuming. But after the ride I'm usually cooled down. I still leave them a lower score. Not out of spite, but as an accurate representation to other drivers that this pax was disrespectful of my time and that they should know that they're not likely to get an "ideal" pax.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

losiglow said:


> My biggest beef is when pax are late.


I generally don't stress over late pax, as long as I'm parked out of the way etc. I do ping the pax once I get to 3 minutes. So far only once I have I left after 5 minutes and that was because the pax never responded, so that was that. Otherwise, if not toes to curb I just wait. My market it is not a problem.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I drag them outta my car and break my foot off in their ass!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Find a place to stop, turn on hazards, "I am ending this ride, please exit". Works every time. 

Food doesn't act up, so enjoying the change.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Find a place to stop, turn on hazards, "I am ending this ride, please exit"


yeah, but what actions happen where that is the option used? I've always wondered.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> yeah, but what actions happen where that is the option used? I've always wondered.


Touching me, raising your voice or cussing at me, discussing illegal activities, using drugs, behavior that makes me feel unsafe or too distracted to drive, etc. Booted four that I can think of off the top of my head. Posted about a couple of them here.

Last that I should have booted was shooting up in the back seat, then performing a sexual act on her boyfriend. Even the Hub asked why I didn't boot them. No safe space (mainly interstate) and unpredictability.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> Last that I should have booted was shooting up in the *back seat, then performing a sexual act *on her boyfriend.


There are so many freaks out there &#129327;&#129327;.

But yeah. I think it says a lot when you show it doesn't get to you, and you don't react w/emotions...&#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> There are so many freaks out there &#129327;&#129327;.
> 
> But yeah. I think it says a lot when you show it doesn't get to you, and you don't react w/emotions...&#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;


I've never raised my voice at a pax. Calmly tell them that the ride is over and to exit my vehicle. Been cussed out, move on to the next one.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

If its that bad give em the boot! Fox style!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Touching me,


OK, I get that. I've never been touched. 


Benjamin M said:


> raising your voice or cussing at me


this one I'd eyeball the ETA and suck it up. De-escalate if possible, or ignore the outburst. 


Benjamin M said:


> discussing illegal activities, using drugs


I'd be interested on how that discussion even started? Using drugs; not sure I'd even see it. I don't look once ride starts.

Guess I'm a virgin with my market pax(s); no issues. I've had a few pax where I kept looking at the ETA. The worse was a heavy, heavy smoker who was also a very excited (high?) chatter who sat in the middle seat and kept bouncing into my area. The smell. Yikes. Sucked it up and was happy when she exited.

Takes alot to provoke me; have very thick skin and never ever drive at night. If I can deal with a few hundred elementary aged kids I can deal with anything.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> OK, I get that. I've never been touched.
> 
> this one I'd eyeball the ETA and suck it up. De-escalate if possible, or ignore the outburst.
> 
> ...


Four out of thousands. Bottom line is that it's my car and my safety. A few dollars and no tip isn't enough incentive for complete nonsense or potentially volatile situations.

The pax (college kids) talking about drugs were talking about being high on cocaine and wanting to get more, then adding a stop. They were already loud and one was wasted, I would not have started the trip but they knew to slip him in last.

I tolerate the majority, boot the small minority.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Depends what their difficultly is. 🤭


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Touching me, raising your voice or cussing at me, discussing illegal activities, using drugs, behavior that makes me feel unsafe or too distracted to drive, etc. Booted four that I can think of off the top of my head. Posted about a couple of them here.
> 
> Last that I should have booted was shooting up in the back seat, then performing a sexual act on her boyfriend. Even the Hub asked why I didn't boot them. No safe space (mainly interstate) and unpredictability.


Kicking out every pax that discusses illegal activities, uses drugs, cusses at you, does sex in the backseat?

You can't kick out ALL the pax, Ben.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> I've never raised my voice at a pax. Calmly tell them that the ride is over and to exit my vehicle. Been cussed out, move on to the next one.


The old, "Your ride is cancelled. No, I can not take you because I no longer have your ride on the app. No you wont be able to get me on a new order because I have to take a break and am out of service."


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Kicking out every pax that discusses illegal activities, uses drugs, cusses at you, does sex in the backseat?
> 
> You can't kick out ALL the pax, Ben.


The chick shooting up and giving her BF a HJ got a pass. Wasn't going to risk getting stabbed with a dirty needle and there was no safe place. My mistake there was letting their tweaker asses in the car, I knew what was going to happen.



LADryver said:


> The old, "Your ride is cancelled. No, I can not take you because I no longer have your ride on the app. No you wont be able to get me on a new order because I have to take a break and am out of service."


Nope, usually just "I have ended the ride, please exit my vehicle". No debating or further explanation. They know why and I am not going to push it.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> How do you handle a difficult passenger?


I keep my car properly equipped.


----------



## YourFoodIsGettingCold (Nov 22, 2018)

Hit the ignore button. If they try to draw me into some sort of argument or debate, then I parry the attack. If they try again requiring a direct response then I say my peace and leave it at that. Any further persistence and I simply ask if they would like me to stop the ride. I've only had 500 or so rides and only had to ask that question twice. I haven't had to kick anyone out yet.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> How do you handle a difficult passenger? Some negative characteric:
> 
> Hateful for no reason &#128572;
> Attitude &#128580;
> ...


For you i strongly suggest . 
Say ow hey this is my favorite song ! Turn the stereo up over talking level . This works very well . Then next song turn it down a bit .
If they start crap attitude then turn it back up. 
I tell a lot of ladies at the airport to do this if there passengers get crabby . They tell me thanks later when they have to do it .
For touching you then use your judgement if it was intended in a bad way pull into a busy place tell them to get out ! 
If your a woman driver ask them nicely if not then get out of the car and inform somebody who you are and this person touched you .
They hopefully will watch you make sure you safe .


----------



## lostsoul (Mar 1, 2020)

Posh hood, acreage of finely manicured pebble beach shit. Pulled up to group of 4 drinking on the lawn (maybe legal). 1 female, 3 males. 3 trash their beers and 1 starts getting in with open container. I politely said please, no opens in the car, its only about 10 minutes out anyway. He says no. I whipped around and looked him in the eye and said, 'ahh, yes'. The female tells him to get rid of it, they argue, he does.

I offer tunes choice, they just start getting really loud. Mostly the 'no' guy. I asked, please guys, lets keep it to a dull roar. This guy just keeps going on and on and gets louder (like beyond obnoxious loud). We are about 3 minutes out. I said with half a smile on my face, 'yo buddy c'mon, I can barely hear myself think'. He says, get this: "*The only reason you have a job is because of me*". I've never seen red so quick in my life. Within 2 seconds the other 3, in unison, say to him 'shut the @@@@ up!'. That is literally the only thing that kept me from jamming the breaks and ripping this [email protected]@@@@ out by his hair. I'm a pretty chill guy but that just set me off. It was only another minute to the bar at which point the female apologized profusely.

Other than that, drug / sex discussions, hook ups, break ups, prostitutes, counseling sessions etc... all fair game as long as you are chill and don't f up my car. I even had a 90 minute where this lady proceeds to go from talking about her 8 yo son to describing her crack distribution network. Amazing what people will talk about ... lol


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> How do you handle a difficult passenger? Some negative characteric:
> 
> Hateful for no reason &#128572;
> Attitude &#128580;
> ...


Okay, serious answer.

I'm pretty good at diffusing things. But either way, I wouldn't throw a pax out unless I felt the situation was dangerous to myself or my property (which has thankfully never happened). Otherwise, I tend to just grin and bear it, and rate them appropriately after the ride.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> and rate them appropriately after the ride


I have yet to be irked enough to reduce from a 5 star. Even the smelly, excited, chatting smoker....who sat in the middle seat, which I **** was really odd and strange.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

You have to think a few steps ahead of how the situation will go down. So if you decide to kick someone out or start a yelling match, be prepared if things go south and be confident you can handle. Always be prepared for the worst.

With that said I am very non violent. I've never been in a fight and would get my ass kicked 🤷‍♀️💯. So I'm not taking a chance. I do have pepper spray and screw driver but they literally have to be in my face and ready for the attack before I reach for it.

My defense is be nice and calm. I mean to the extreme. Even if they are upset see if you can get them relaxed by either focusing on driving or if they say anything to you just lower your tone and choose your words wisely. Being one on one with someone is a delicate situation. Use your best judgment because we sure can't expect the pax are.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

lostsoul said:


> Posh hood, acreage of finely manicured pebble beach shit. Pulled up to group of 4 drinking on the lawn (maybe legal). 1 female, 3 males. 3 trash their beers and 1 starts getting in with open container. I politely said please, no opens in the car, its only about 10 minutes out anyway. He says no. I whipped around and looked him in the eye and said, 'ahh, yes'. The female tells him to get rid of it, they argue, he does.
> 
> I offer tunes choice, they just start getting really loud. Mostly the 'no' guy. I asked, please guys, lets keep it to a dull roar. This guy just keeps going on and on and gets louder (like beyond obnoxious loud). We are about 3 minutes out. I said with half a smile on my face, 'yo buddy c'mon, I can barely hear myself think'. He says, get this: "*The only reason you have a job is because of me*". I've never seen red so quick in my life. Within 2 seconds the other 3, in unison, say to him 'shut the @@@@ up!'. That is literally the only thing that kept me from jamming the breaks and ripping this [email protected]@@@@ out by his hair. I'm a pretty chill guy but that just set me off. It was only another minute to the bar at which point the female apologized profusely.
> 
> Other than that, drug / sex discussions, hook ups, break ups, prostitutes, counseling sessions etc... all fair game as long as you are chill and don't f up my car. I even had a 90 minute where this lady proceeds to go from talking about her 8 yo son to describing her crack distribution network. Amazing what people will talk about ... lol


Probably the best things about multiple pax pick up. There's usually 1 idiot in the group and the rest keeping them in check.



reg barclay said:


> Okay, serious answer.
> 
> I'm pretty good at diffusing things. But either way, I wouldn't throw a pax out unless I felt the situation was dangerous to myself or my property (which has thankfully never happened). Otherwise, I tend to just grin and bear it, and rate them appropriately after the ride.


But at that point wouldn't it be best to park, grab your keys and run.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> I've never raised my voice at a pax. Calmly tell them that the ride is over and to exit my vehicle. Been cussed out, move on to the next one.


Yep. I've had to boot someone for aggressive behavior towards me but didn't escalate to physical contact, and it was really simple: "Get out of my car please, or I push the button to get the police here."

They cussed and slammed the door..._as they quickly exited my vehicle._

/next ride


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Yep. I've had to boot someone for aggressive behavior towards me but didn't escalate to physical contact, and it was really simple: "Get out of my car please, or I push the button to get the police here."
> 
> They cussed and slammed the door..._as they quickly exited my vehicle._
> 
> /next ride


By the way, what happens when you "push the button" is that it will launch your phone's dialer and tell Rohit that you hit it. Still up to you to make the call to 911, likely with Rohit calling you several times while you are trying to talk with the dispatcher.

When I was in a major collision (rear ended), the app detected it and Uber kept calling me as I was on the phone with 911 and then trying to speak with first responders. Finally had to tell them to stop calling. Ironically, I was still getting pings - hadn't located my phone in the back seat yet.

Phone apps and Twilio, the communication platform Uber and Lyft uses, cannot directly connect you with 911. A regular call must be placed.

I called them via voice command on my headset because my phone was out of reach. My current car will initiate the call automatically via Bluetooth - but that setting must be enabled and isn't foolproof.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

If I haven't hit start trip yet, I will eject them. Otherwise I will just suck it up unless they are a danger to myself or my property. Then, well, I'm usually at least twice their size and armed with multiple weapons. I will politely ask them to leave once or twice, then call the police. If they attack me they will regret it.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> By the way, what happens when you "push the button" is that it will launch your phone's dialer and tell Rohit that you hit it. Still up to you to make the call to 911, likely with Rohit calling you several times while you are trying to talk with the dispatcher.
> 
> When I was in a major collision (rear ended), the app detected it and Uber kept calling me as I was on the phone with 911 and then trying to speak with first responders. Finally had to tell them to stop calling. Ironically, I was still getting pings - hadn't located my phone in the back seat yet.
> 
> ...


The idea behind simply telling a pax "or I push the button" is to put the idea into their head that the police are merely a button push away via the app. At that moment, all that matters is making them stop and think about their actions for a brief moment where they don't really have time to process the logistics and behind-the-scenes inner workings of "pushing the button."

Realistically, yes, just "Hey Siri call nine one one right now" is all I need to say aloud. Pushing a button on the app would be counter productive, in practice.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Kick em to the curb.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> The idea behind simply telling a pax "or I push the button" is to put the idea into their head that the police are merely a button push away via the app. At that moment, all that matters is making them stop and think about their actions for a brief moment where they don't really have time to process the logistics and behind-the-scenes inner workings of "pushing the button."
> 
> Realistically, yes, just "Hey Siri call nine one one right now" is all I need to say aloud. Pushing a button on the app would be counter productive, in practice.


I gotcha. But many actually believe that pushing the button means that Uber will do everything - to the point of saying that they don't trust it.

With a little tech know how and some fairly affordable parts, you actually make your own taxi style panic button.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> You have to think a few steps ahead of how the situation will go down. So if you decide to kick someone out or start a yelling match, be prepared if things go south and be confident you can handle. Always be prepared for the worst.
> 
> With that said I am very non violent. I've never been in a fight and would get my ass kicked &#129335;‍♀&#128175;. So I'm not taking a chance. I do have pepper spray and screw driver but they literally have to be in my face and ready for the attack before I reach for it.
> 
> My defense is be nice and calm. I mean to the extreme. Even if they are upset see if you can get them relaxed by either focusing on driving or if they say anything to you just lower your tone and choose your words wisely. Being one on one with someone is a delicate situation. Use your best judgment because we sure can't expect the pax are.


Descalation is smart and works about 95% of the time. The problem is though there are some people who only want to take advanatage of someone who is passive and this will trigger them all the more. Pepper spray is a decent weapon though it could hit you too when in the car so be ready for that. Making noise will help in a lot of cases too -- honking the horn, flashing the lights, pulling into a busy area. This will make a jerk think twice and mostly it will be jerks getting a big head, not people who really want to harm or rob you.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

SHalester said:


> I have yet to be irked enough to reduce from a 5 star. Even the smelly, excited, chatting smoker....who sat in the middle seat, which I **** was really odd and strange.


I give less than 5 occasionally, but it's rare, and pretty much reserved for pax I wouldn't pick up again. (I don't' usually accept pax with a 4.0 rating, so I figure giving 4 stars is tantamount to saying I wouldn't take them again.)



Mkang14 said:


> But at that point wouldn't it be best to park, grab your keys and run.


I guess it would depend on the scenario. Never thought about it much, as it hasn't happened.

Thankfully, most of my driving has been in low crime suburbs and during the day. So I haven't experienced a lot of the stuff people talk about on UP. The worst things that can happen are usually an entitled snowflake wondering why I couldn't drive into the shopping mall &#128103;❄&#128241; or her bratty brother leaving crumbs on the back seat &#128102;&#129473;.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

On threads like this you can always tell who drove the drunk shift and who drove the "nice' shift. Back in the day when it payed good money I drove 8pm to 4am F and Sat. That was a rough crowd!!! At today's rates I don't see why anyone would put themselves thru that. Hint: nice didn't work on problem pax.



reg barclay said:


> I give less than 5 occasionally, but it's rare, and pretty much reserved for pax I wouldn't pick up again. (I don't' usually accept pax with a 4.0 rating, so I figure giving 4 stars is tantamount to saying I wouldn't take them again.)
> 
> I guess it would depend on the scenario. Never thought about it much, as it hasn't happened.
> 
> Thankfully, most of my driving has been in low crime suburbs and during the day. So I haven't experienced a lot of the stuff people talk about on UP. The worst things that can happen are usually an entitled snowflake wondering why I couldn't drive into the shopping mall &#128103;❄&#128241; or her bratty brother leaving crumbs on the back seat &#128102;&#129473;.


C'mon, you never had someone from New Square or Monsey screaming at you because you wouldn't take them to Brooklyn? :roflmao: OR, maybe you took them?LOL


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> The worst things that can happen are usually an entitled snowflake wondering why I couldn't drive into the shopping mall &#128103;❄&#128241; or her bratty brother leaving crumbs on the back seat &#128102;&#129473;.


Who eats in an uber?! Rude.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Who eats in an uber?! Rude.


I was reported for racism because I asked a pax not to, true story! &#128514;

Gotta ♥ dash cameras and living close to the hub.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> I was reported for racism because I asked a pax not to, true story! &#128514;
> 
> Gotta ♥ dash cameras and living close to the hub.


I don't get that type of mentality. I would never get into a car and start eating just as I would not go into someone's home and make myself feel at home.

I'm not a clean freak but even I know better then to track dirt in, leave mess or stank behind.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I don't get that type of mentality. I would never get into a car and start eating just as I would not go into someone's home and make myself feel at home.
> 
> I'm not a clean freak but even I know better then to track dirt in, leave mess or stank behind.


It's the same type of people who: talk (loudly) during the main film in movie theaters; say to you, "go 'head" (without even looking at you or smiling) when you step up to a fast food register to order food; take their shopping cart overloaded with items through the express checkout - 8 items or less - lane at the grocery store; carry on a 5 minute flirtatious conversation with the gas station checkout girl while you stand in line behind them and patiently wait to prepay for your gas; and last...but not least...leave you waiting at the curb outside their house and send you a message after 2 mins, "be right out", to which they most certainly are not...and finally come running out at 5 minutes as you pull away and hit cancel (charge fee, of course).

EXTREMELY INCONSIDERATE AND COMPLETELY LACK ANY SELF-AWARENESS, TYPE OF PEOPLE.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

UberChiefPIT said:


> It's the same type of people who: talk (loudly) during the main film in movie theaters; say to you, "go 'head" (without even looking at you or smiling) when you step up to a fast food register to order food; take their shopping cart overloaded with items through the express checkout - 8 items or less - lane at the grocery store; carry on a 5 minute flirtatious conversation with the gas station checkout girl while you stand in line behind them and patiently wait to prepay for your gas; and last...but not least...leave you waiting at the curb outside their house and send you a message after 2 mins, "be right out", to which they most certainly are not...and finally come running out at 5 minutes as you pull away and hit cancel (charge fee, of course).
> 
> EXTREMELY INCONSIDERATE AND COMPLETELY LACK ANY SELF-AWARENESS, TYPE OF PEOPLE.


I'm so so bad. I will call people out (politely) on their shit. When people talk loudly, I'll ask them to please take it outside. I've gotten mean looks but then they do shut up. if someone (I haven't caught this yet) do go w/over 15 items in express line, I'd love the opportunity to point out to them they have more then 15 items and to please adjust accordingly.

if someone is flirting in front of me, holding up the line (hasn't happened yet but when I used to work retail I did have customers that would hold up the line by asking me a zillion Qs), I would ask if I could get checked out real quick and they can resume...it's what I say to the person in front of me yakking away--hey, do you mind if I get them first? they usually take a hint and wrap up. some are tenacious and will let the other people get checked out and then continue on yakking at me.

I have low tolerance for BS and if I see it, depending on the level of BS--I either call them out or I just ignore it and move on. But if I feel I can't ignore it and move on without saying something to them, I will say it regardless.

 I'm very unasian like.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

It is part of the game. You have to live with it. Those things happen once in a while, not all the time. Don't accept low rated passengers to minimize the possibility of things going wrong. Rate the passengers accordingly. I was a 1 star or 5 star driver. I used to give 5 unless something terrible happened. If you think too much, you will hurt yourself. At the end of the day, what matters the most is a fat cash out. I was a night driver and did bar closing hours. A good 1/3rd of my passengers were problematic. I just kept my cool and focused on money. Those incidents hurt the most when you are having a bad day. But if you have already made $300 in your shift, and your nasty passenger is 2.0X 50 mile trip to Saratoga along 280, you are so happy you deal with such passengers while smiling. No matter what they do to you, you don't feel a thing 😁


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I don't get that type of mentality. I would never get into a car and start eating just as I would not go into someone's home and make myself feel at home.
> 
> I'm not a clean freak but even I know better then to track dirt in, leave mess or stank behind.


I think I posted about this guy. It was a stop, he promised he'd be quick (yeah right). An anchor out of view initially. Prior to that, he was backseat driving two minutes into the trip - rush hour and suggesting a ridiculous and impossible route unless a boat was involved or my Civic sprouted wings.. &#128514;

He returned about fifteen to twenty minutes later. I immediately smelled something.. seafood?

Turned around to see him opening an enormous platter of shrimp. "Hey man, I don't let people eat in my car.."

"What do you define as 'eating'?" &#128580;

"So you don't give out water bottles and stuff?" &#128514;

Yada Yada, I said "hey, it's all good" and he seemed chill.

20 minutes later, "a passenger said that you made racially insensitive remarks.."

I said "it's on camera and I'll go to the hub" &#128514;


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> What happens to the passenger? Do you know if he got deactivated?


That's a good one &#128514;

The only bad pax of mine to have been deactivated was actually a totally normal and chill airport trip. Nice conversation as well.

She was deactivated after saying that I was under the influence, serial offender of false complaints.

I miss my peeps at the Hub. Food is so much safer and more profitable right now.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I get passengers that eat in my car all the time. Usually it is just crumbs left behind and I brush it on the floor, no big deal.

Sometimes it is grease stains. That's what ticks me off. One of the cleaning fees I collected, someone ate spicy chicken wings and left the back seat covered with the greasy, red sauce covered bones. I was upset I only got $25 for that. I had to stop driving for the night.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Breaking rules &#128104;‍&#128105;‍&#128103;‍&#128102;&#128104;‍&#128103;‍&#128103; (you can fit 7 in your prius right)


Why does the mother have three kids with her and the dad only has two &#129300;?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> That's a good one &#128514;
> 
> The only bad pax of mine to have been deactivated was actually a totally normal and chill airport trip. Nice conversation as well.
> 
> ...


Interesting so they do track violations. I wonder how many warning before deactivation &#129300;

When I first came to UP i did uber for 2 years and had no idea about this scam. Hardly paid attention to single trips unless it was a long trip. Wonder if someone tried pulling this on me and I didnt notice, same for other drivers.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Interesting so they do track violations. I wonder how many warning before deactivation &#129300;
> 
> When I first came to UP i did uber for 2 years and had no idea about this scam. Hardly paid attention to single trips unless it was a long trip. Wonder if someone tried pulling this on me and I didnt notice, same for other drivers.


Oh, I'm sure she created another account and kept on getting free rides.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> Why does the mother have three kids with her and the dad only has two &#129300;?


Okay you just killed me &#128514;&#129315;&#128514;&#129315;


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Oh, I'm sure she created another account and kept on getting free rides.


Right? They can literally just buy pre-paid Uber cards and run the scam with a new account until the pre-paid card runs out. It blows my mind that the people who get the most leeway (benefit of the doubt) are the ones who not only are able to put as much fake info in a profile as they can, but undergo no background checks and literally have "no skin in the game" except for a few dollars, if that.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I get passengers that eat in my car all the time. Usually it is just crumbs left behind and I brush it on the floor, no big deal.
> 
> Sometimes it is grease stains. That's what ticks me off. One of the cleaning fees I collected, someone ate spicy chicken wings and left the back seat covered with the greasy, red sauce covered bones. I was upset I only got $25 for that. I had to stop driving for the night.


I clean my car before starting uber for the day so really no biggie for me either with the crumbs. I'm a mom, daily cleaning ain't no thang.

The grease is so disrespectful. That's almost someone trying to destroy your car in envy.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> I clean my car before starting uber for the day so really no big for me either with the crumbs. I'm a mom, daily cleaning is ain't no thang.
> 
> The grease is so disrespectful. That's almost someone trying to destroy your car in envy.


I will say I don't allow eating in my car, but only exception is I keep a big bucket of assorted chocolate candies (all my faves) sitting on the backseat (bucket according to season - so currently it's an easter bucket). Pax love it, so I let them eat that stuff. Get good cash tips, and it's a nice icebreaker for cranky ladies having a bad day...ehem.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

I have a real C2 Civilian Taser.
Shoots darts 15'.

When you open the safety, a laser and bright led white light come on.

Everyone has see COPs on TV.
No one wants to be tased.

I've pulled it 3 times. They stopped arguing and GTFO.

It also stopped a meth head from pulling me out of my car because he thought I cut him off. Freaking El Cajon is a shithole.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

The worst things that happened to were both in NYC. I got robbed in the Bronx on a gun point, and got punched in the back of my head when I argued and kept the doors locked because the guy was not paying me. This one happened near Prospect park Brooklyn. On both occasions I pretended nothing happened and got busy with work.
One time passengers in Brooklyn were not paying me, and I was right infront of their house. I called 911 and NYPD came for help. Minutes before they arrived they threw my money to me from their window. I told the officer that I was fine and I got my money. Officer told me that I did a good job and because of incidents like this Manhattan yellow taxis don't bring people to Brooklyn. NYC is a rough place to be a driver in. California is the best.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Muhammad D said:


> California is the best.


Awfully bold to say.
Have you driven in Orlando? Kansas City? Tallahassee? D.C.? Minneapolis? Denver? Pittsburgh?

Just sayin'. If NY is your worst experience, I have a really hard time believing CA would be the absolute promised land of dreamy ridesharing lol. Like, literally...ALL OF KAL-EE-FOR-NEE-UH?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Seamus said:


> and who drove the "nice' shift


hahahahaha. For Uber only drive the hours of 10am-1pm M-Th. For HopSkipDrive 2pm-5pm (school pickups)

Never nights.
Never weekends.
No holidays.

Mostly upper income middle class neighborhoods as well......Closest thing to a 'hood' we have is Oakland. I do the OAK airport drop off and turn and burn back to the barn....

Yup, nice safe shifts.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> hahahahaha. For Uber only drive the hours of 10am-1pm M-Th. For HopSkipDrive 2pm-5pm (school pickups)
> 
> Never nights.
> Never weekends.
> ...


Wise words from a wise man.

Edit, hold up..

School pickups?! Lost me there


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Awfully bold to say.
> Have you driven in Orlando? Kansas City? Tallahassee? D.C.? Minneapolis? Denver? Pittsburgh?
> 
> Just sayin'. If NY is your worst experience, I have a really hard time believing CA would be the absolute promised land of dreamy ridesharing lol. Like, literally...ALL OF KAL-EE-FOR-NEE-UH?


There could be worse places than New York, and better places than California. But NYC is a nightmare. You take someone to the Bronx, 80% of the times something will go wrong. I was a new driver and learnt the hard way. And NYPD are really strict.
On the other hand, SF Bay made my life easy. And SFPD is so forgiving I can't tell you.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> School pickups?! Lost me there


oh boy, here we go. My 'other' RS is HopSkipDrive: only minors mostly going to/from school. Can't do morning shift as it would interfere with my workout, so I do school pickups. Pays FAR better, and even tho my kids were all on spectrum to one degree or another make for great pax(s). I was actually migrating more to HSD than Uber by doing AM shifts, but then virus hit, schools closed and that was that.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> The chick shooting up and giving her BF a HJ got a pass. Wasn't going to risk getting stabbed with a dirty needle and there was no safe place. My mistake there was letting their tweaker asses in the car, I knew what was going to happen.
> 
> 
> Nope, usually just "I have ended the ride, please exit my vehicle". No debating or further explanation. They know why and I am not going to push it.


You can truly be expected to hear these questions. Do you want to volunteer an escalation or do you want to be safe? Choice is yours.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

100% AR, 0 declines ever, 0 cancellation
Never had a issue with any pax ever, and 100% AR means that Algo will dump all the bad pax to you.
1. You got to be relaxed, pax can feel your energy.
2.All pax cannot be treated the same. 18 year old vs 25 vs 35 vs 65.
3. Need to know geography and pax background. You flow with pax’s statements,
4. Make pax feel like he/she is the boss, then you can manipulate them.
5. Never overdress or show that you have more $$$ than the pax. Reverse it.
6. Always say, vow, is that right, how did you do that , on and on and on. :thumbup: Let pax do majority of the talking.
7. Always say that he/she is the first or last pax of the day.
8. Always say, you make 50-60$ a day and you have another part time job. Mix in, today’s runs way better than yesterday .
9. Where do you live??? 65 miles away in a apartment but you are looking to move to a new place , which is cheaper 😉
10. Policies- always say Uber/Lyft just made up a new rule, and they emailed it to all the drivers two weeks back.
11. You just moved to the area but you did Uber/Lyft in another State .
12. Learn to say hello and goodbye in 10 different languages. 👍
13.Don’t over use “ I”“ me”- it will result in a cytokine storm response from the pax , after the ride is over.😉


----------



## blackjackross (Dec 16, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> How do you handle a difficult passenger? Some negative characteric:
> 
> Hateful for no reason &#128572;
> Attitude &#128580;
> ...


GTF out of my car!

Said it many times in over 20,000 rides in 6 years. And.....I have a 4.98 rating. Not that meaningless metrics mean anything to anyone-----I didn't care about getting gold stars from Sister Thomas in 1st grade. Why would I start to care about that meaningless stuff at this stage in my life?

Now, if you paid me, let's say a graduated bonus based on rating, then I may care. Let's say a 25% bonus above a certain number. But guess what? I would still throw the idiots out without batting an eye.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

LADryver said:


> You can truly be expected to hear these questions. Do you want to volunteer an escalation or do you want to be safe? Choice is yours.


Loads of experience reading people and situations. Those that I gave the boot weren't a threat. The two tweakers were.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

I politely ask them to exit the vehicle. "I'm sorry I don't feel comfortable completing this ride, please exit my vehicle" Usually when a passenger yells at me before we even start the ride. "I PAID FOR DOOR TO DOOR SERVICE" me- "ok pay someone else, get out"


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

San Diego is not bad at all.

L.A. sucked when I lived there in the '80s. It much worse now.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I didn't know you picked up autistic kids. I love that so much!


well, 'on spectrum' not sure about being autistic. My HS kid was, I guess, slightly on spectrum. Or enough he was sent to a very private, very small school to handle his issues (paid for by the public school district no less). If I hadn't researched the school I don't think I would known. He's a teen and barely says a word. In car; answers security questions, buds go in and that was it for the next 45-60 minutes. Fremont back to San Ramon 680 hell traffic due to construction.
My first grader was clearly on spectrum. She'd have an entire conversation with me and I might get 20% of what she was saying. She was fun, tho once I got the hang of it and deciphered what she was telling me.

While with me no issues with either. Tho the HS kid has serious issues with school, socializing etc. I miss them both and always wonder how they are doing. Hopefully when new school year starts the rides will begin again. I"ll aim for same kids, since that is much easier than starting over. Tho waiting in the school PU lane is very much no fun........


----------



## lostsoul (Mar 1, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I don't get that type of mentality. I would never get into a car and start eating just as I would not go into someone's home and make myself feel at home.
> 
> I'm not a clean freak but even I know better then to track dirt in, leave mess or stank behind.


Oh I did forget about this princess prize...

Picked up a couple at a country club wedding. You could tell they had a few drinks in them but very nice. They walked up to my car and princess carby has a doggy bag in her hand. The gentleman opens the door for her and says, and I quote " please do not mess up this guys car". Here I'm thinking she's gonna &#129326; or something but she looks fine. The guy says to me. This is the cleanest Uber I have ever seen, and I've taken thousands of them. I thanked him and said I literally just got done a full detail before picking you guys up. Ok so blah blah.. 30 min ride .. doesn't princess carby proceed to pull out a big ole chicken sandwhich and start going to town on it like she just got her feed bag strapped on after a month on Survivor.

I hear the guy say no, please wait till we get home. I follow up with please don't eat in my car. She says oh it'll be fine. I explained how I spent the last 4 hours detailing the car. Both me and this guy are looking at her like, is she for real? For some reason that night I didn't have the heart to kick them to the curb, maybe because the guy was really cool followed by total mortified at her feedbag routine. I drop em, look back... little chunks of chicken. With the windows open, all I could muster was 'you [email protected]@@@ slob'. Now I'm a food nazi. That's totally disrespectful.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

lostsoul said:


> Oh I did forget about this princess prize...
> 
> Picked up a couple at a country club wedding. You could tell they had a few drinks in them but very nice. They walked up to my car and princess carby has a doggy bag in her hand. The gentleman opens the door for her and says, and I quote " please do not mess up this guys car". Here I'm thinking she's gonna &#129326; or something but she looks fine. The guy says to me. This is the cleanest Uber I have ever seen, and I've taken thousands of them. I thanked him and said I literally just got done a full detail before picking you guys up. Ok so blah blah.. 30 min ride .. doesn't princess carby proceed to pull out a big ole chicken sandwhich and start going to town on it like she just got her feed bag strapped on after a month on Survivor.
> 
> I hear the guy say no, please wait till we get home. I follow up with please don't eat in my car. She says oh it'll be fine. I explained how I spent the last 4 hours detailing the car. Both me and this guy are looking at her like, is she for real? For some reason that night I didn't have the heart to kick them to the curb, maybe because the guy was really cool followed by total mortified at her feedbag routine. I drop em, look back... little chunks of chicken. With the windows open, all I could muster was 'you [email protected]@@@ slob'. Now I'm a food nazi. That's totally disrespectful.


No eating in my car either.
Absolutely no drive thru.

Joke 'em. Let them find another car.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> How do you handle a difficult passenger? Some negative characteric:
> 
> On UP we can hit ignore and poof they're dead to you.


I just reverse the process....poof their out then I ignore them and they're dead to me. done!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

lostsoul said:


> Oh I did forget about this princess prize...
> 
> Picked up a couple at a country club wedding. You could tell they had a few drinks in them but very nice. They walked up to my car and princess carby has a doggy bag in her hand. The gentleman opens the door for her and says, and I quote " please do not mess up this guys car". Here I'm thinking she's gonna &#129326; or something but she looks fine. The guy says to me. This is the cleanest Uber I have ever seen, and I've taken thousands of them. I thanked him and said I literally just got done a full detail before picking you guys up. Ok so blah blah.. 30 min ride .. doesn't princess carby proceed to pull out a big ole chicken sandwhich and start going to town on it like she just got her feed bag strapped on after a month on Survivor.
> 
> I hear the guy say no, please wait till we get home. I follow up with please don't eat in my car. She says oh it'll be fine. I explained how I spent the last 4 hours detailing the car. Both me and this guy are looking at her like, is she for real? For some reason that night I didn't have the heart to kick them to the curb, maybe because the guy was really cool followed by total mortified at her feedbag routine. I drop em, look back... little chunks of chicken. With the windows open, all I could muster was 'you [email protected]@@@ slob'. Now I'm a food nazi. That's totally disrespectful.


I could feel my eye twitching and that's not even my car!

What a B.

I would have stopped the car and kicked her out if she continued to eat after I asked nicely for her to stop. You are too nice... which isnt a bad thing. I just wouldn't be that nice.

I've kicked people out before if they continue to be rude despite me asking them nicely to stop yelling/cussing at me. Preference is to walk away but if they don't leave and continue to make a huge commotion I would ask for security (only happened once and it's a funny story actually).

I remember an old manager that would be a real &#128170;&#127995;&#128170;&#127995; Hard a** (self proclaim to be one) and I guess she talk the wrong way to someone who essentially decked her, and then she made the mistake of running after the lady and got let go because she ran after the lady and accosted her for shop lifting but at that point it's out of the store and no definite proof from store to where she caught up, that that was stolen so company let her go to avoid a lawsuit from the thief who was a smart penny in this sense (not very smart overall to feel the need to steal a pair of clothing item).


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

mbd said:


> 100% AR, 0 declines ever, 0 cancellation
> Never had a issue with any pax ever, and 100% AR means that Algo will dump all the bad pax to you.
> 1. You got to be relaxed, pax can feel your energy.
> 2.All pax cannot be treated the same. 18 year old vs 25 vs 35 vs 65.
> ...


I came here full of positivity.. and I was torn apart. I basically said "I'll show you!" Yeah, that was about two years ago.

I have always done my absolute best. I've been criticized here for driving a newer model vehicle, that I have always kept well maintained and clean. I treat passengers as I wish to be treated, as I do everyone else.

I found that I have two options - let people treat me like shit for a cheap ride in a nice car OR kick a few to the curb if they disrespect me, my ride, or my time (no, not "shuffling").

Last pax was months ago. Standing at 4.90*. But Diamond and 91% AR and 1% cancel. Why? Because I've never had a burger cause drama &#128514;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> No eating in my car either.
> Absolutely no drive thru.
> 
> Joke 'em. Let them find another car.


How about 1 Carl's jr cheeseburger, fries and a drink. But they guarantee a $40 tip and they eat during the drive (15 minutes). They are also holding the soda in one hand while eating the burger and fries in the other &#129300;


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

SHalester said:


> hahahahaha. For Uber only drive the hours of 10am-1pm M-Th. For HopSkipDrive 2pm-5pm (school pickups)
> 
> Never nights.
> Never weekends.
> ...


Thing is it USED to pay big time to drive the drunk shift. Ask the long timers, I exaggerate not. Back in the day with the multiplier surge I could pull in $350 working 8pm to 4am (XL) each night Friday and Saturday in my market. $700 for 2 nights work was an incentive to learn to deal with it! (The stories I could tell you)

At today's rates I have no idea why anyone would do it. Not worth it now.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> How about 1 Carl's jr cheeseburger, fries and a drink. But they guarantee a $40 tip and they eat during the drive (15 minutes). They are also holding the soda in one hand while eating the burger and fries in the other &#129300;


One spill could ruin a $200 night. It has in the past.

I drop them off, and they order another car home.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> How do you handle a difficult passenger? Some negative characteric:
> 
> Hateful for no reason &#128572;
> Attitude &#128580;
> ...


Slap them!
&#128077;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Slap them!
> &#128077;


Then throw a martini in their face?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Then throw a martini in their face?
> View attachment 457932


YES!


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

For me, the best way to handle difficult passengers is to not feed into them. Try to de escalate the situation, do not add more fuel to the fire. Like @Benjamin M, if things start getting out of control I'll immediately pull to the side of the road, cancel ride, ask them to leave and immediately contact Uber on the situation. We can only do so much pre-screening when picking up the rider. Best to play it safe.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

I haven't had anyone that I've needed to boot yet. I'm sure my time will come, but as of now, it hasn't. Late pax, I cancel and go. No biggie.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Loads of experience reading people and situations. Those that I gave the boot weren't a threat. The two tweakers were.


Wait let me get this straight. You boot pax who are not a threat but keep paxholes who are a threat? I think I've been doing it wrong.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

By the way, handling difficult patients in EMS was fairly easy. If restraints weren't enough, I had some good drugs on hand. &#128514;

Most difficult were actually hypoglycemic diabetics. Brute force until I could administer D50 (IV sugar, aka "God Juice") or Glucagon (less preferable, but an option with no IV).

Psych patients? A lil Valium or Versed. Haldol for the really bad case. Really had enough? Sedate, paralyze, intubate.

Violent asshole? Cops, handcuffed to the cot. Someone trying to kill us? "No, officer, I have no idea how that oxygen bottle hit him in the head!" &#128514;

Yet, some have been critical of me pulling over and saying "please exit the vehicle".

Ahhh back when there were so many options.. &#128514;



TemptingFate said:


> Wait let me get this straight. You boot pax who are not a threat but keep paxholes who are a threat? I think I've been doing it wrong.


It's about measuring the situation. Safe and populated place? Boot. On a busy interstate with no exit until the destination, with a high probability of a tweaker going nuts immediately after shooting up? Drop off, go offline, report.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> On a busy interstate with no exit until the destination, with a high probability of a tweaker going nuts immediately after shooting up? Drop off, go offline, report


Sounds like a war zone over there.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> Sounds like a war zone over there.


In RS? Not really. That's why it's only been a few booted pax out of thousands. The drug addicts were predictable for the pick up location, that's on me. It was a slow evening.

Oh, if you were referring to EMS - that's par for the course everywhere


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

We each decide how much crap we are willing to take. For me, as the pay kept dropping, I took less and less crap. No more drive thrus, no more 5 minute waits, no more out of area trips without upfront return money. No eating in the car. Etc, etc.

Throw in a virus, and my rides are done for the foreseeable future.

As to the original point of the thread; handling difficult pax has been relatively easy for me. I'm an older male with some muscle tone and a lot of self confidence. When I say get out, that's it. They can get angry and one star me all they want, I don't care. Dashcam will prevent false accusations (signs all over so everyone knows it's there as soon as they get in). If they want to throw down, I have no fear. But, that's me.

I do agree 100% with previous advice regarding reading the situation, descalating, and biting your tongue if possible.



SHalester said:


> For Uber only drive the hours of 10am-1pm M-Th. For HopSkipDrive 2pm-5pm (school pickups)
> 
> Never nights.
> Never weekends.
> ...


Man, must be nice to have the option to just do that beautiful schedule. I've been doing weekend nights for over 3 yrs now, just cuz that's where more money has been.


----------



## Ubercadabra (Oct 20, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> How do you handle a difficult passenger? Some negative characteric:
> 
> Hateful for no reason &#128572;
> Attitude &#128580;
> ...


Hit the switch :biggrin:


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mista T said:


> must be nice to have the option to just do that beautiful schedule.


I agree. Must be retired and have diferent streams of income to make it possible. I paid my dues to get where I am. Good decisions, age and some luck. I use Uber and RS as it was meant to be. I think.


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

an unstoppable force vs an immovable object


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Steve appleby said:


> an unstoppable force vs an immovable object


The cartoon version is hilarious! The girl was cool as a cucumber. Like she got enjoyment out of seeing someone getting that upset. Borderline evil.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

&#128522; This is awesome.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

All of my driving was early morning (0400-0900) mostly airport trips. I was hauling tourists and business people who were almost never difficult. I never had to terminate a trip early due to inappropriate behavior.


----------



## FrenchRidah (Jul 7, 2018)

I 3 star anybody that either is in any way a pain in the a$$, makes me wait close to the 5 min or goes longer then 5 min on a stop. Business is business, someone wastes my time or causes me stress they no longer will get matched with me as a driver. It's really not that hard to show up on time for your driver, behave, and not take excessively long stops. Anybody that does those 3 things gets 5 stars, even if they don't smell the greatest.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Kevin G said:


> I 3 star anybody that either is in any way a pain in the a$$, makes me wait close to the 5 min or goes longer then 5 min on a stop. Business is business, someone wastes my time or causes me stress they no longer will get matched with me as a driver. It's really not that hard to show up on time for your driver, behave, and not take excessively long stops. Anybody that does those 3 things gets 5 stars, even if they don't smell the greatest.


Smell might be worse then late for me &#128175;

Do you see any type of retaliation downrate when you give 3 stars?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Kevin G said:


> they no longer will get matched with me as a driver.


.....believe with Uber that would need a 1 star. Isn't Lyft 3 stars?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Glad I don't get difficult passengers, only had one in 2 years and she was on Lyft. I just ignored her stupid requests and finished the trip. 1* her butt and a week later got matched with her again. That was my only purposeful shuffle.


----------



## FrenchRidah (Jul 7, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Smell might be worse then late for me &#128175;
> 
> Do you see any type of retaliation downrate when you give 3 stars?


A lot of PAX don't notice the 3, the ones that do sometimes do downrate but hasn't been too bad. Although with Lyft, 38 rides this week, was at a 4.98 and someone 1 starred me (grocery store pickup, guy was taking forever unloading his groceries so I started taking his bags out and he got all "covid19" on me). Just "1" 1 star and all other 5's brought me from 4.98 to 4.93. Cancelling any supermarket pick-ups from now on.



SHalester said:


> .....believe with Uber that would need a 1 star. Isn't Lyft 3 stars?


I think with both Uber/Lyft a 3 will prevent a re-match.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Touching me, raising your voice or cussing at me, discussing illegal activities, using drugs, behavior that makes me feel unsafe or too distracted to drive, etc. Booted four that I can think of off the top of my head. Posted about a couple of them here.
> 
> Last that I should have booted was shooting up in the back seat, then performing a sexual act on her boyfriend. Even the Hub asked why I didn't boot them. No safe space (mainly interstate) and unpredictability.


Ben you just too nice for your own good at times.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Ben you just too nice for your own good at times.


Why, for not leaving the druggies on the side of the highway? That had nothing to do with being nice, that was about not wanting to get messed up by a high chick with needles or her blockhead BF.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> How do you handle a difficult passenger? Some negative characteric:
> 
> Hateful for no reason &#128572;
> Attitude &#128580;
> ...


Best defense is offense, shuffle. All shuffled pax are good pax.

No gas, no wear and tear, no complaints, no attitude.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Best defense is offense, shuffle. All shuffled pax are good pax.
> 
> No gas, no wear and tear, no complaints, no attitude.


I dont condone shuffling but your shuffling video has to be one of the smoothest things I've seen here &#129325;

Maybe exclusion of the &#128721; scene at the end


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Agree that deescalation and just rolling with it can save a lot of trouble in the long term. Anyone who has worked retail or in other service industry/hospitality jobs learns this. This is _especially _true when you have to deal with drunks with lower inhibitions who can get touchy or mean spirited or accusatory because they have no clue where they currently are. I've seen a lot driving nights and had plenty of insults on my appearance, music choice, etc. and have even had to tolerate ugliness like racist, sexist, homophobic comments. I just rate them 1 and if it's bad enough, report them to Uber. It's not my job to reeducate the ignorant and nothing good will come of calling out these people. Pick your battles.

I watch lots of the rideshare confrontation videos on YouTube and often think to myself just how easily this all could have been avoided. Of course, there are always exceptions, but if you are throwing out a few people a month, I would seriously reevaulate doing this. Before all this happened, I was around 12k ride, iirc, and only had two ejections in all that time. One tried to fight me before the ride (learned not to pick up at strip clubs) and another was definitely too drunk to ride in retrospect and was non-stop verbally abusive even after being warned to stop. My average ride window was like 7-15 minutes, too, so honestly, I can understand in a different market if you are taking long trips.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

mrpjfresh said:


> Agree that deescalation and just rolling with it can save a lot of trouble in the long term. Anyone who has worked retail or in other service industry/hospitality jobs learns this. This is _especially _true when you have to deal with drunks with lower inhibitions who can get touchy or mean spirited or accusatory because they have no clue where they currently are. I've seen a lot driving nights and had plenty of insults on my appearance, music choice, etc. and have even had to tolerate ugliness like racist, sexist, homophobic comments. I just rate them 1 and if it's bad enough, report them to Uber. It's not my job to reeducate the ignorant and nothing good will come of calling out these people. Pick your battles.
> 
> I watch lots of the rideshare confrontation videos on YouTube and often think to myself just how easily this all could have been avoided. Of course, there are always exceptions, but if you are throwing out a few people a month, I would seriously reevaulate doing this. Before all this happened, I was around 12k ride, iirc, and only had two ejections in all that time. One tried to fight me before the ride (learned not to pick up at strip clubs) and another was definitely too drunk to ride in retrospect and was non-stop verbally abusive even after being warned to stop. My average ride window was like 7-15 minutes, too, so honestly, I can understand in a different market if you are taking long trips.


I've run the gamut - retail, emergency medicine, and RS. Each had their own challenges and approaches.

Retail, about eight years. Started with literally an under the counter cash deal at a bike shop when I was in elementary school.

My Mom bought me a fancy mountain bike and jokingly said "you'll have to work here to pay for this!". The shop's owner, Ross Hart (direct descendant of a Declaration of Independence signer and former SEAL), responded with "Cool, when can you start?" &#128514;

Mom, always with an open mind, and myself ahead of my years, thought that was a grand idea! &#128514;

Paid off my bike and then some, about two and a half years. I learned how to assemble bikes and interacted with customers, even closing deals. In retrospect, I think Ross whispered that I was his son. Only bad situation was when my teacher came to the shop, "Ben, what are you doing here?" Working! &#128514;

Next job was at Camera Shop / Ritz Camera, started at around 16. That's when I really learned customer service skills, working several years under a manager named Mr. Luck. Same exact scenario, "Ben, this is an expensive camera..." &#128514;

This time I found myself in the mall. Learned how to handle shoplifting, assaults, counterfeit (Chinese in Trenton, fake cards and large bills), and of course your typical complaints - "the sign says 'one hour photo'!" when we had a rush on Friday before Christmas.

Overlapping my last years at The Camera Shop, I began training to be a paramedic. Part of training was clinical rotations in various hospitals and EMS jurisdictions. That's where I began learning a lot about empathy, caring, and forgiveness (someone having a bad day calling me names or a family member blaming our crew for a loss).

Including field training time, that was around 11 years. I definitely attribute my years of retail experience to how I handled my patients. Mr. Hart and Mr. Luck taught me a lot about customer service and being a good person in general.

Doing RS, I try to combine all of my past experiences into one. Be polite, strive to provide the best service, tolerate as much as possible, stay safe, and do not allow things to escelate when it's clear that there is no easy solution.

Retail, call security. EMS, call the cops if brute force or meds aren't an option (think psych or diabetics). RS, pull over and calmly say to exit - if not, cops.

There's a rich tapestry of people here, one thing that I love about this site. Lots to learn from each other.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I picked up a Portuguese couple this morning with three little kids... one of them a toddler. I wasn't going to turn down the ride because it was a long trip. But about half way through I had to hit the brakes pretty hard because a car braked in front of me. One of the little kids went flying. I guess that taught them a lesson about car seats.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I picked up a Portuguese couple this morning with three little kids... one of them a toddler. I wasn't going to turn down the ride because it was a long trip. But about half way through I had to hit the brakes pretty hard because a car braked in front of me. One of the little kids went flying. I guess that taught them a lesson about car seats.


All fun and games until a kid is killed and they bankrupt you. Common sense over money, please.

I scored a couple 1*s and a complaint over insisting on a car seat. But I still got paid.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I dont condone shuffling but your shuffling video has to be one of the smoothest things I've seen here &#129325;
> 
> Maybe exclusion of the &#128721; scene at the end


I definitely be ghosting stop signs if I'm taking a right and can see oncoming traffic.

Driving empty backroads on the way home from work is making me develop some bad habits &#129300;

Once covid season is over you should shuffle at least one pax, it's like an up.net right of passage.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I definitely be ghosting stop signs if I'm taking a right and can see oncoming traffic.
> 
> Driving empty backroads on the way home from work is making me develop some bad habits &#129300;
> 
> Once covid season is over you should shuffle at least one pax, it's like an up.net right of passage.


I once tried to shuffle. Yes Miss goodie 2 shoes shill mkang.

I was all happy typed a comment about it on UP. Only to find out i did it wrong. Basically what I did was a regular cancel, for a valid reason. &#129300;&#129335;‍♀


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Once covid season is over you should shuffle at least one pax, it's like an up.net right of passage.


is that like when you felt you were too old and still a virgin? :biggrin:


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I once tried to shuffle. Yes Miss goodie 2 shoes shill mkang.
> 
> I was all happy typed a comment about it on UP. Only to find out i did it wrong. Basically what I did was a regular cancel, for a valid reason. &#129300;&#129335;‍♀


Well technically in my shuffle post, pax was late so it was a valid cancel. :winking:



SHalester said:


> is that like when you felt you were too old and still a virgin? :biggrin:


Oh lord everyone hide your daughters and Uber hide your grocery store pax.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> hide your grocery store pax


....never and don't why the grocery store PU causes so much drama with so many drivers. Mine have been hassle free. I offer to help, which yeah requires one to exit their car, but gee whiz it ain't hard. Path of least resistance requires the least drama too. sheesh.

oh, my day is made again! wooHoo.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> ....never and don't why the grocery store PU causes so much drama with so many drivers. Mine have been hassle free. I offer to help, which yeah requires one to exit their car, but gee whiz it ain't hard. Path of least resistance requires the least drama too. sheesh.


Well... let me be more precise. I don't mind a grocery store pax with a few groceries.

The problem is pax with 2 loaded down grocery carts and live on 2 floor condo. $3.75 for 35 minutes of time.

No tip and this pax is usually ghetto.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> loaded down grocery carts and live on 2 floor condo. $3.75 for 35 minutes of time.


oh, I feel that. I don't mind helping.......from cart to my car.......from my car to curb. I ain't leaving my vehicle for nobody (well maybe if I ever accept an Uber Assist ping...which is door to door) and I'm not entering a building. My help has limits......I also have never had a $3.75 ping. My market nothing is quite that close.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> oh, I feel that. I don't mind helping.......from cart to my car.......from my car to curb. I ain't leaving my vehicle for nobody (well maybe if I ever accept an Uber Assist ping...which is door to door) and I'm not entering a building. My help has limits......I also have never had a $3.75 ping. My market nothing is quite that close.


Happy you are spared this little driver injustice. Majority of markets however &#128556; pax live in apartments 2 miles from Walmart.

Pax are fairly hip to drivers losing money on their rides. They will have 1 person stand out front then when you stop 2 packed out carts will come out the grocery store.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SHalester said:


> ....never and don't why the grocery store PU causes so much drama with so many drivers. Mine have been hassle free. I offer to help, which yeah requires one to exit their car, but gee whiz it ain't hard. Path of least resistance requires the least drama too. sheesh.
> 
> oh, my day is made again! wooHoo.


The few times I drove in tracy I felt the pain. $2.3x for a 15 or 20 minute grocery store trip &#128545;. I'd feel the same as you if I hadn't first hand experienced a ride like this. Spending so much of your gas and time for $2 &#129318;‍♀


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> . Spending so much of your gas and time for $2


guess I"m lucky I've never had a ride for under $5.00. I guess that is the good thing about my market; a lot of housing development and the shopping is a distance away; nothing is close ride wise.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SHalester said:


> guess I"m lucky I've never had a ride for under $5.00. I guess that is the good thing about my market; a lot of housing development and the shopping is a distance away; nothing is close ride wise.


We drive in the same market "sf". But there's always a chance you could end up in Tracy. Especially if you get a ride near Livermore.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> We drive in the same market "sf"


well, we kinda, sorta do. but not really. I'm East Bay, which technically is the Oakland market, but Uber only shows us as San Fran. idk, idc. Never been in Tracy and any Livermore drop offs will cause me to turn and burn back to barn area. I don't stray too far from TriValley area. Exceptions would be the 3 intl airports we have; one very close to you. :smiles: Oak airport my fav since so easy to get into and out of......


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SHalester said:


> well, we kinda, sorta do. but not really. I'm East Bay, which technically is the Oakland market, but Uber only shows us as San Fran. idk, idc. Never been in Tracy and any Livermore drop offs will cause me to turn and burn back to barn area. I don't stray too far from TriValley area. Exceptions would be the 3 intl airports we have; one very close to you. :smiles: Oak airport my fav since so easy to get into and out of......


For the most part if I stray I follow where the next ride takes me. That's probably the difference. I've probably ended up in every city around the bay and others in the surrounding areas.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> For the most part if I stray I follow where the next ride takes me.


yeah, not me. I'll do the drop off, but I won't stay for more pings. Prior to AR leaving I'd go offline and wouldn't go back until I was close to home. Now I just ignore any pings. Yes, dead miles, but that is aok for me. Helps the aim for a tax net loss goal.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

I think it would be possible to drive far enough to complete min length ride (depending on if you have a sticky surge that is worth it enough to continue), could give warning that the ride won't continue unless there is mutual respect, or cancel on pull up (reason being trip not worth it)...A few of my ideas...


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I once tried to shuffle. Yes Miss goodie 2 shoes shill mkang.
> 
> I was all happy typed a comment about it on UP. Only to find out i did it wrong. Basically what I did was a regular cancel, for a valid reason. &#129300;&#129335;‍♀


Hi @ariel5466 &#128527; ... do you remember? I believe you burst &#128165; my balloon&#127880;


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I generally don't stress over late pax, as long as I'm parked out of the way etc.


Time is money, honey



Benjamin M said:


> Touching me, raising your voice or cussing at me, discussing illegal activities, using drugs, behavior that makes me feel unsafe or too distracted to drive, etc. Booted four that I can think of off the top of my head. Posted about a couple of them here.
> 
> Last that I should have booted was shooting up in the back seat, then performing a sexual act on her boyfriend. Even the Hub asked why I didn't boot them. No safe space (mainly interstate) and unpredictability.


Seriously, where the hell are you finding these people? I know you have more rides than me but in almost 2000 rides in the exact same city I have yet to have any real issues beyond annoyance. And I stopped doing daytime-only and started driving nights back in September. Are you doing pickups in the Courts?



SHalester said:


> Takes alot to provoke me; have very thick skin and never ever drive at night.


The money is so much better at night, especially Fridays & Saturdays. Pre-COVID, of course. I haven't driven since March 15th.



Mkang14 said:


> I once tried to shuffle. Yes Miss goodie 2 shoes shill mkang.
> 
> I was all happy typed a comment about it on UP. Only to find out i did it wrong. Basically what I did was a regular cancel, for a valid reason. &#129300;&#129335;‍♀


I think I remember that! &#129315;



Mkang14 said:


> Hi @ariel5466 &#128527; ... do you remember? I believe you burst &#128165; my balloon&#127880;


I just posted about that &#128514;


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> Seriously, where the hell are you finding these people? I know you have more rides than me but in almost 2000 rides in the exact same city I have yet to have any real issues beyond annoyance. And I stopped doing daytime-only and started driving nights back in September. Are you doing pickups in the Courts?


Tiny number of my pax. The druggies were down past Philip Morris, Commerce Road. It was slow. Should have hit the gas when I saw them.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Throw 'em out or don't take 'em in the 1st place. Easy.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> The druggies were down past Philip Morris, Commerce Road.


Yeah I don't pick up there. Most places along route 1 immediately north and south of the middle of the city are garbage.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> Yeah I don't pick up there. Most places along route 1 immediately north and south of the middle of the city are garbage.


First and last time.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> Time is money, honey


:inlove:


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Time is money, honey


Sweetie: not all of us here do this solely for the money. If I have to wait all the way up to 5 minutes and I'm not blocking traffic or anything I'm ok with that if the pax has responded to my ping, which I do at 3 minutes. NO response I boogie at strike of 5 minutes. In my market, my experience my pax are toes to curb when I arrive or very soon afterwards.   

BOOM there is it my daily WOW and so early in the day. WooHoo


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Sweetie: not all of us here do this solely for the money. If I have to wait all the way up to 5 minutes and I'm not blocking traffic or anything I'm ok with that if the pax has responded to my ping, which I do at 3 minutes. NO response I boogie at strike of 5 minutes. In my market, my experience my pax are toes to curb when I arrive or very soon afterwards.


I just find it extremely disrespectful to keep drivers waiting. If there is no sign of the pax in 3 minutes I do what I can to turn it into a shuffle. _They _summoned _me. _They should have an interest in being at the right place at the right time.

Any time I do pick someone up who's made me wait more than 2 minutes, they better have an excellent excuse or we better have a great conversation and make some kind of connection. Otherwise they get 1*.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I just find it extremely disrespectful to keep drivers waiting


oh, I feel that. It just isn't a thing for me. As long as I'm doing something besides waiting for a ping, I"m ok. I txt the pax at 3 minutes to see if they are alive. At 5 if I don't see movement I"m gone with a cancel (not a shuffle). I don't down rate them either as i think pax ratings are quite silly and useless anyway.

I'm not stressed out about making money; for me more about time and doing something. If I was stressed about money, I'd have stayed a full time employee in my career.

AND so far I've had one cancel. Was a community hall pickup with a tiny arsed parking lot that was full. So essentially I had to keep driving in a circle to not be in the way of the cars leaving (the event must have just ended). I txt'd twice, no response. 5 minute mark drove away. Only my 2nd cancel fee ever and haven't had one since.

As a pax and usually on vacation with wife and son unit I don't even do the request until all 3 of us are toes to curb or essentially a minute away. We always end up waiting; so it is a 2 way street.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SHalester said:


> If I wanted drama I'd go back to an office job.


Or join UP.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Or join UP


you can even avoid a lot of the drama here with the ole 'ignore' button. Of course, I usually just end up clicking 'show ignored content'. Oh well.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

goneubering said:


> Or join UP. :wink:


SHalester, your working for free destroys other drivers ability to make any kind of profit on the platforms...Please stop contributing to corporate greed....


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Lute Byrt said:


> your working for free destroys other drivers ability to make any kind of profit on the platforms.


can you explain that, so I don't assume anything?


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

I sure will, give me a bit, I need to present my argument properly....

SHale, funny are your paychecks from Riser and Uber....


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Buck-a-mile said:


> One spill could ruin a $200 night. It has in the past.
> 
> I drop them off, and they order another car home.


Costco sells these really nice beach towels. Over-sized, and T.H.I.C.K!

I know, not good for Black or SUV, but can work quite nicely for X or XL.

I've used mine after cleaning the spill and explained to the pax that it was to ensure they weren't affected if the cushion still had any dampness to it.

Pax love the way it feels, and love the "proof" they've gotten a freshly dry-cleaned car.


----------

